
The People Who Could Have Done Science Didn't - extarial
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/hot-planet/the-people-who-could-have-done-science-didnt/
======
alexgmcm
I didn't because the chance of getting a permanent academic position is
incredibly small and the pay and conditions are also poor.

~~~
_Schizotypy
You don't have to be in an academic position to do research

